# 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=432


> Mit neuen Regelungen sollen Verbraucher vom 1. September an besser vor Abzocke mit teuren Telefonnummern geschützt werden. Das ist auch sind bitter nötig. Zum einen ist die Branche – wie die Vergangenheit zeigt - nur unter Druck bereit, den Verbraucherschutz ernst zu nehmen. Zum anderen ist dem Missbrauch von 0900 und 0137-Nummern nach wie vor Tür und Tor geöffnet: Die zuständige Bundesnetzagentur agiert nicht – sie reagiert nur auf die Tricks dubioser Geschäftemacher. Und die Politik sieht dem üblen Treiben zu.
> 
> Vor der Presse stellte die Bundesnetzagentur gestern die neuen Regelungen vor und zog dabei auch ein Fazit ihrer bisherigen Maßnahmen gegen den Rufnummernmissbrauch. Ein zentraler Punkt der neuen Vorgaben des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) ist demnach die Preisansagepflicht. Sie gilt künftig nicht mehr nur für 0900-Nummern, sondern auch für Auskunftsdienste, die in Deutschland mit den Ziffern 118 anfangen, für Voting-Nummern 0137, für die Service-Nummern 0180, sowie für die so genannten innovativen Dienste, die mit 012 anfangen. Bei all diesen Rufnummern muss der Preis bei jeder Art von Angebot oder Werbung angegeben werden. Auch bei schriftlicher Werbung muss der Preis „gut lesbar und deutlich sichtbar sein“, so die Bundesnetzagentur.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schuetzen*

Die nüchterne Bestandsaufnahme ( insbesondere der erste Kommentar  dazu ist lesenwert ) 
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/08/28/0900-abzocke-bundesnetzagentur-schoent-die-lage/


> 0900-Abzocke: Bundesnetzagentur schönt die Lage



alle anderen im Netz beten den Jubelgesang nach z.B 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,ra9m2/finanzen/artikel/363/130138/
http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/telefon/:Spezial-Telefonnummern-Teuer-Ansage/596368.html


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 August 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*



BNetzA schrieb:


> "Im Bereich der Dialer konnten wir den Missbrauch durch Transparenzverpflichtungen abstellen“, berichtete Kurth.



Ich fände folgenden Satz passender: "Im Bereich der Dialer konnten wir die Nutzung durch Transparenzverpflichtungen abstellen“. Ich bezweifele nämlich, dass seitdem mit Dialern ueberhaupt noch nennenswerte Umsätze gemacht werden. Ein Dialerverbot haette also die selben Konsequenzen gehabt.


----------



## webwatcher (29 August 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele nämlich, dass seitdem mit Dialern ueberhaupt noch nennenswerte Umsätze gemacht werden.


Praktisch schlagartig am  Tag der Trauerrandfensterpflicht hatten fast  alle Seitenbetreiber ihre Dialer eingestellt.
Insbesondere die, wegen denen es jahrelange (juristische) Auseinandersetzungen gegeben hatte.
Neuentwicklungen aus Berlin, bereits angemeldet, wurden nie mehr eingesetzt.

Es gibt tatsächlich noch in einigen Bereichen Dialer, aber ausschließlich die, die  auch vor
 der Umstellung nie auffällig wurden. Bezeichend auch, dass genau diese bereits Monate vor der 
Zwangsumstellung das vorgeschriebene Fenster einsetzten. Hinzu kommt natürlich, dass durch die 
rasante Ausbreitung von DSL, Dialer, die über Wählverbindungen arbeiten,  auch technisch obsolet geworden sind.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*

(so kurz wie möglich)

- Zu Dialern

1. Ich glaube, dass in der aktuellen Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur noch mehr "Registrierungsleichen" von (womöglich) illegalen Dialern stehen, die als "positiv registriert" galten (aber seit dem 17.06.05 nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen). Der Begriff "positiv registriert" der Bundesnetzagentur zeigt dabei das Irreführungspotential dieser Datenbank, in der eben *nicht* "positiv registrierte" Dialer standen (dies impliziert, dass die Dialer *überprüft* wurden. Es sind aber nicht "positiv registrierte" sondern vielmehr "nicht negativ 'registrierte'" Dialer gewesen) - sondern in der registrierte Dialer von den Betriebern als "rechtskonform" eingetragen werden durften, ob sie es nun waren oder nicht... (ich erinnere an die Berliner Peinlichkeit mit dem illegalen Dialer, der unter www.rechtskonfrom.de präsentiert wurde). Dass "die Registrierung kein Gütesiegel darstellt" stand ganz verschämt irgendwo auf der unübersichtlichen Seite  der Regulierungsbehörde. In den tausendfach verschickten "Drohbriefen" der hinlänglich bekannten Anwälte stand davon *wider deren besseren Wissens* (anderes anzunehmen erscheint abwegig) nichts.

2. Ohne erkennbaren Grund hat man den Dialeranbietern eine monatelange Übergangsfrist eingeräumt, in der massivst Missbrauch betrieben wurde. Teilweise wurde den Dialern die Registrierung entzogen, aber mit Sicherheit wurden in diesem Zeitraum noch Gelder zu Unrecht gefordert. Auch hier stellt sich die Frage, ob Anwälte nicht wider besseren Wissens Drohkulissen aufgebaut haben. Die Bundesnetzagentur verwies Betroffene dabei stets darauf, dass sie "keine Hilfestellung in zivilrechtlichen Fragen geben könne". Eine allgemeine Aufklärung der Öffentlichkeit hätte aber durchaus erfolgen können. Ich erinnere mich dunkel an einen Auftritt von Herrn J* (stern tv), in dem zu meinem großen Ärgernis ebenfalls sinngemäß gesagt wurde, dass man "bei registrierten Dialern zahlen müsse".

3. Von den deutschsprachigen Ländern hat Deutschland den schlechtesten Verbraucherschutz bei Dialern gehabt. In der Schweiz (Dialerverbot) und in Österreich (opt-in) gab es daher auch weniger Beschwerden - und oft waren diese Beschwerden auf (Kunden von) deutsche(n) Firmen zurück zu führen. Man erinnere sich an den peinlichen Auftritt der Münchner Sozietät AWT für die "Niederländer".

4. Das Missbrauchspotential von Dialern war bereits seit 1996 international bekannt. Trotzdem hat man 2003 ein Gesetz erlassen und als "verbesserten Verbraucherschutz" verkauft, das meilenweit hinter dem zurück geblieben ist, was in anderen Ländern erfolgreich war, um den Missbrauch einzudämmen.

Beispiele:
- USA (FTC dämmte dort Dialermissbrauch erfolgreich ein, zahlreiche Anklagen zeigten, wie resolut man dort zu Werke ging)

- Australien
C*M* vom Referat 512 der damaligen RegTP schrieb im August 2004! (wenige Tage vor dem "ok-selbst-eingeb-Dialer")



> *Aufgrund der seit Inkrafttreten des Gesetzes zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern sowie der Verfügungen 37/2003 und 54/2003 im Bereich Dialer gesammelten Erfahrungen* beabsichtigt die Regulierungsbehörde eine die Verfügung 54/2003 ergänzende Verfügung zu erlassen. (...)
> 
> Orientiert hat sich die Regulierungsbehörde beim Entwurf dieser Verfügung an international vorzufindenden Vorgaben, wie sie z.B. in Australien an Dialer gestellt werden


10 Monate später wurde das Trauerrandfenster eingeführt. 

In Australien fand sich das Fenster, "an dem man sich orientiert hat", im "Code of Practice"


> - October 2002
> a. amendment to C.8.2 – to include provisions for fixed rate Internet Diallers


(siehe Anhang)

Eine beeindruckende Leistung, dass man dieses Fenster knapp drei Jahre später in Deutschland eingeführt hat. Hats off!
Wozu hat man jahrelang den Missbrauch laufen lassen? Die "Erfahrungen" waren 2003 bereits international gemacht worden! (erneut: siehe FTC). Für mich sieht das nicht aus, als ob man "Erfahrungen sammeln" musste, sondern mir kommt es manchmal eher so vor, als wäre mit der Regelung eine quasi-Legalisierung international bekannter Gaunermethoden erreicht worden. Dialer blieben damit wie offen herumliegende Kreditkarten der nun auch noch in gesetzlich verankerter Hiflosigkeit verbleibenden Verbraucher. Und sie wurden ja auch entsprechend eingesetzt (erneut sei an den Dialer erinnert, der selbst "ok" eingab - *[edit: "Der Fall Teleflate" --> "Wenn die Dialerseite selbst OK eingibt"]*was ist strafrechtlich gesehen der Unterschied zwischen einem solchen Dialer und dem Diebstahl der Kreditkarte samt PIN?)

-UK: Dort gab es nicht nur bereits 2002 Ermittlungen gegen eine "mallorcinische Firma" und ihre deutschen Kunden (auf der Grundlage europäischer Richtlinien!) (bis heute würde mich interessieren, was damals mit der Anfrage der ICSTIS bei FST passiert ist), sondern dort gab es nach einer massiven Welle von Dialermissbrauch eine breite Diskussion, u.a. eine Sondersitzung im Parlament, in der u.a. Sätze gefallen sind wie "Wie kann man weiterhin Firmen Mehrwertnummern in die Hand geben, wenn diese Firmen nicht kooperieren bei der Verfolgung von Missbrauchern?" (sinngemäß zitiert) oder "Warum sollte man Mehrwertnummern nicht komplett abschaffen? Es ist schwer, glaubhaft zu machen, dass unsere Welt eine schlechtere wäre, gäbe eskeine Mehrwertnummern mehr" (ebenfalls sinngemäß zitiert).
Dort gibt es zwar "nur" eine industriegesponsorte Regulierungsbehörde, die schwer unter Beschuss ist (und die im öffentlichen Fernsehen zur prime time als "voller Scheiße" bezeichnet wurde) - aber es gibt 
*erstens*: reihenweise Strafen gegen unzuverlässige Anbieter
*zweitens*: Politiker, die sich für die Verbraucher einsetzen
*drittens*: Klare Regeln, deren Einhaltung kontrolliert wird, regelmässig auch durch eigenaktives "Monitoring"
*viertens*: Die Pflicht zur Vorabregistrierung und zur Hinterlegung einer Art "Pfand" für Beschwerden (ich glaube 200.000 Pfund)

5. Die Dialerfrage wurde im Juni 2005 gelöst, weil dann nur noch die "seriösen Anbieter" übrig waren. Wer das war, das wussten wir (und sicher auch die Regulierer) bereits lange zuvor:







6. Zum Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot:
Wenn man es schon so positiv sehen will wie die BNetzA ("Damit wurde Missbrauch gestoppt") dann kommt doch zwingend die Frage - *warum erst jetzt???*
Seit Jahren wurden 0137-Betrugswellen registriert, 2003 ermittelte die StA Augsburg *auf private Initiative hin* und die Probleme der Ermittler bei diesen frühen Fällen zeigten eindrucksvoll, dass *nur der Zugriff auf das Geld der Betrüger* den Missbrauch stoppen kann, wenn es dank der *nicht vorhandenen due diligence* von DTMS und Co so schwierig ist, die Hintermänner im Ausland zu fassen. Warum es dennoch drei Jahre gedauert hat, bis man seitens der BNetzA zögerlich und offenbar auch nicht völlig konsequent begonnen hat, den Geldhahn langsam zuzudrehen (wobei jedem klar ist, dass noch Geld geflossen ist), ist mir unbegreiflich. Dies als *Erfolg* zu verkaufen, ist eine Meisterleistung auf dem Gebiet, das die Bundesnetzagentur am besten beherrscht: positive Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 August 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*

@Aka, in weiten Bereichen eine voellige Zustimmung zu Deinen Ausfuehrungen. 

Ein Detail vernachlaessigst Du: Spaetestens der Fall Teleflate hat eindrucksvoll bewiesen, dass es de facto keinen Unterschied zwischen "legalen" und "illegalen" Dialern gibt. Was die aktuelle Selbstbeweihraeucherung der BNetzA diesbezueglich ebenso absurd macht wie ueberhaupt den Versuch, Dialer per Gesetz zu reglementieren. Leider hat die BNetzA zu diesem grundlegenden Problem nie Stellung bezogen.


----------



## dvill (20 September 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*

Abmahnfalle: Preisangaben für Telekommunikationsmehrwertdienste


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*



> In § 66b des TKG findet sich nun der explizite Hinweis, dass Verbraucher nicht nur bei 0900er-Nummern über die Kostenstruktur umfassend informiert werden müssen: "Wer gegenüber Endnutzern Premium-Dienste, Auskunftsdienste, Massenverkehrsdienste, Geteilte-Kosten-Dienste, Neuartige Dienste oder Kurzwahldienste anbietet oder dafür wirbt, hat dabei den für die Inanspruchnahme des Dienstes zu zahlenden Preis *zeitabhängig je Minute oder zeitunabhängig je Inanspruchnahme* einschließlich der Umsatzsteuer und sonstiger Preisbestandteile anzugeben."


 In UK ist es üblich, dass angegeben werden muß, wie lange ein Anruf bei einem Mehrwertdienst in etwa dauert (beispielsweise zum Gewinnanruf oder für ein "Passwordbyphone"). Verstöße haben empfindliche Strafen und Sperrungen zur Folge. In Deutschland fehlt diese sinnige Umsetzung. Europaweit ist die Regulierung unterschiedlich geregelt - Deutschland zählt zu den Ländern, in denen eine "Regulierung light" eingesetzt wird - und zu allem Überfluß Pressemitteilung für Pressemitteilung von den Wattestäbchenkämpfern sinnarme Bestandsaufnahmen unters Volk gebracht werden, die dies noch als Erfolg bewerten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 November 2007)

*AW: 0900 und 0137: Neue Regeln sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...
> 4. Das Missbrauchspotential von Dialern war bereits seit 1996 international bekannt. Trotzdem hat man 2003 ein Gesetz erlassen und als "verbesserten Verbraucherschutz" verkauft, das meilenweit hinter dem zurück geblieben ist, was in anderen Ländern erfolgreich war, um den Missbrauch einzudämmen.
> 
> Beispiele:
> ...



ich habe gemerkt, dass der versprochene Anhang fehlte!
Quelle:
http://www.ehound.com.au/uploads/downloads/TISSC Code.pdf


----------



## Observe (7 Januar 2008)

*AW: Neue Regeln (!) sollen Verbraucher besser schützen*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (so kurz wie möglich)
> 
> 
> 2. Ohne erkennbaren Grund hat man den Dialeranbietern eine monatelange Übergangsfrist eingeräumt, in der massivst Missbrauch betrieben wurde. Teilweise wurde den Dialern die Registrierung entzogen, aber mit Sicherheit wurden in diesem Zeitraum noch Gelder zu Unrecht gefordert.
> ...



MERKE
Herr Kurth zieht stets positive Bilanzen über die nachhaltige und besonders verbraucherschützende Tätigkeit seiner Behörde. Das dies inzwischen mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit erst nach harscher BNetz-Kritik in der Boulevard-Presse erfolgt, wird kaum noch wahrgenommen. Trommeln kann er halt am besten. Die einzelne Sperrung von besonders dreisten bzw. eindeutigen rechtswidrigen Abzockerrufnummern, erst nach Massenprotesten, wird stets als entschlossenes Handeln hochgejubelt. Die Dramen im Dunkeln sieht man halt nicht und werden als bedauerliche Einzelfälle abgetan.
Die BNetzA ist ja keine Aufsichtsbehörde. Da sind ihr leider rechtlich die Hände gebunden.

Leider kann seine Behörde keine zivilrechtliche Unterstützung einzelner Betroffenen selbst bei objektiv berechtigten TK-Beschwerden gewähren. Ein Schlichtung auf dem Postweg muss reichen. Für die leider immer wieder vorkommende Einzelfälle verbleibt ja noch der ordentliche Rechtsweg.
Ganz besonders für die millionenfachen kleinen oder mittleren Entgeltkatastrophen. Das die Masse es macht, haben inzwischen auch die dümmsten Abzocker verstanden.

Erst wird unmittelbar nach TKG-Verabschiedung über die Verfügung 37 aus 2004 das OFFLINE-Billing in der Rufnummerngasse 0900 der TK-Anbieterseite weit über den gesetzlichen Umfang (z.B. §3 Nr. 25) regulatorisch zugestanden. Später tut die BNetzA so, als wäre die damit wegfallende Entgeltüberprüfungsgrundlage (weil u.a. Tarife nunmehr nicht mehr mit der gewählten Zielrufnummer in Verbindung zu bringen sind) alleinige "Beweisangelegenheit" von TK-Kunden und sie selbst überhaupt nicht "zuständig".

Leider greifen die viel zu hohen Entgeltobergrenzen nur bei 0900-Rufnummern; nicht aber bei 118yxz, 0137, 012 usw.; und erst recht nicht bei R-Gesprächen. Von einer Preisansageverpflichtung ist dort überhaupt nicht die Rede.

Jetzt arbeitet die BNetzA daran, die für bestimmte TK-Anbieter besonders komfortable
Rechts- bzw. Ablaufsituation auf IP-Netze bzw. ins NGN-Zeitalter retten zu können. Das freut natürlich die Großen der TK-Branche mit ihren vielen "selbstständigen" Tochterunternehmen. Ist doch wirklich blöd für Kunden, wenn im paketvermittelnden Zeitalter dann Call-by-Call oder Preselection faktisch wegfällt, die FLAT-Rate-Tarifentwicklung über geänderte AGB-Nutzungsgrundlagen (alternativer IP-Connect zu dritten unabhängigen Providern) ausgehebelt werden kann, wobei gleichzeitig in immer noch in zu vielen Regionen überhaupt keine lokalen Wettbewerbsalternativen zur Verfügung stehen.
Dann  hat man, wie im Mobilfunk, endlich auch im Festnetz ein Oligopol von nur sehr wenigen Netzbetreibern, die den Kunden immer ungenierter in die Tasche greifen können. 

Das ist dann ein echter sich selbst tragender Wettbewerb, wie er von der BNetzA mit Billigung des Wirtschaftsministeriums angestrebt wird.


----------

